# post apocalyptic knife



## hellize (Jan 31, 2018)

Hello,

Post apocalyptic hunter with barbed wire san mai blade, The edge giving core is 5160. The handle is made of antler and leather disks
Hope you like it


----------



## merlijny2k (Feb 3, 2018)

I like the faint purple color your photography adds. Also really nice antler work


----------



## hellize (Feb 4, 2018)

merlijny2k said:


> I like the faint purple color your photography adds. Also really nice antler work



Haha, haven't noticed the purple effect!  Must be a glitch or something. Anyway, I am glad that you like it!


----------

